# FTP & SSH Programm?



## Carndret (1. November 2003)

Gibt es irgend ein einfaches Programm mit dem man auf FTP und SSH zugreifen kann? Bisher benutzte ich "WS_FTP", was kein SSh unterstützt und "SSH Client", der wieder kein FTP unterstützt. Gibt es da eine kostenlose Variante?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. November 2003)

"FTP over SSH". Das muss jedoch vom Server-Admin eingerichtet werden. Ist kein Programm als solches, sondern eine Verknüpfung vom deinem FTP-Daemon und SSH.


----------



## Carndret (1. November 2003)

Um es noch mal genauer zu sagen. Wir haben bei unserer FH zwei Accounts. Einen mit FTP Zugang zu unseren "normalen" Daten und einen für CAD nur kann ich da nicht einfach über ftp rein sondern nur über ssh.
Etwas vom Admin einrichten zu lassen ist deshalb sehr schwer.
Wenn das Programm (SSH Secure Shell) auch den normal ftp Zugriff unterstützen würde, wäre es kein Problem - das tut es aber nicht...


----------



## hulmel (1. November 2003)

Ich nehme mal an, Du suchst sftp für Windows.
Da gibt es WinSCP. http://winscp.sourceforge.net/eng


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. November 2003)

Du kannst SSH auch tunnel .... suche einfach mal im Netz. Du connectest dann in deinem FTP-Programm zu 127.0.0.1:21 und hast vorher eine Putty-SSH-Session gestartet und entsprechend eingerichtet .... dann funktioniert das auch so.


----------

